# Bench seat in a tile shower



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

I just did one with a SS 1 1/2" angle under the front edge of a stone corner eat inset about 4" from the front. Looks nice to have the area under the seat open. the stone matches the counters:wink:


----------

